# Thoughts for a 40 gallon tank



## Skribbles (Aug 9, 2006)

I will soon have an empty 40 gallon tank that I would like some suggestions to put in it. I currently have two uromastyx and may get another one but not sure if I want something different or not.

No snakes or spiders as the girlfriend would freak and I really have no interest in them anyway.

Was thinking a Beardie... how long till one would need a bigger tank assuming I got a baby.

Geckos? How many could I put in and what kinds are best? Any that are handleable?

Chameleon? I know they need special care... how tough is it?

Anything else?

Thanx


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

hmmm... well a beardie would work for maybe a year or so (i cant remember how fast mine grew) but the you will need to upgrate to a larger tank. as for geckos there are a million to choose from leperad geckos, tokay geckos (well i can think of only 2 but there are more). as for if they are handlable not sure. but i think they could live in a 40 gal for life.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well what are you going to do with the uromastyx? are they in a seperate tank? a beardie will do fine in a 40g and your gf will love it- they are very cool lizards! i have one in a 40 and dont plan on upgrading... I think the tank will be plenty big?


----------



## Skribbles (Aug 9, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> hmmm... well a beardie would work for maybe a year or so (i cant remember how fast mine grew) but the you will need to upgrate to a larger tank. as for geckos there are a million to choose from leperad geckos, tokay geckos (well i can think of only 2 but there are more). as for if they are handlable not sure. but i think they could live in a 40 gal for life.


Are Geckos veggies or do they feed on crickets? Is it okay to house multiple together?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya beardies can get that big maybe bigger (cant remember have to look in one of my books, i have 36 inchs stuck in my head but i can be wrong). i like giving lizards lots of room to move and run around. just my thoughts. as for geckos i know ppl the have tokay and leporads together in 40 gal tanks or so. they eat crickets for sure ... maybe veggies finely chopped


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^a full grown beardie is not gonna get 36 in... LOL!(unless you were reffering to the "german giant" bloodline) more like half that size- im guessin my female will go 16-18in tops! i plan on keeping her in my 40g breeder for life.... but if i need to get a bigger cage... ill get a bigger cage- and yes its nice to have all that room for a lizard to "walk around: in, but in all honesty ive never really seen or owned a lizard that doesnt just sit allday- she gets her excersise when i let her out of her cage


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

my bad for some reason i was thinking they got bigger .. meh. my dragon is active a lot during the day.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tokay and leopard geckos in the same tank? That sounds like a HORRIBLE idea.

You could do a small leopard gecko colony in a 40 breeder with three females and a male.

Depending on the beardie he/she may be fine for quite some time in a 40 gal. BUT. It depends on the shape. 48x12 foot prints are very different from 36x18.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

sorry i didnt mean them in the same tank ... just tinking of some geckos i like that could live in that tank he has


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ah. Lol. Sounds better then.

Yeah - there's no reason why a pair of tokays couldn't end up living in a tank together. Same with a small colony of leopard geckos.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya thats wat i meant .. sorry about that


----------

